# A 100% Gold backed saving account and debit card



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

If you want to have a safe haven from fiat currency. GoldMoney is the 100% gold backed debit card you can use anywhere MasterCard is accepted. Click the link below, open and account and make a deposit in the first 7 days for a free bonus .5g of gold in your account! It is almost impossible not to have a bank account these days so why not have an account backed in something real like gold. https://www.goldmoney.com/r/kZnP2T


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thomas,

I will have to dig deeper and take a look at who is behind this, but knowing you are from Austin this sounds like one of them central Texas liberal deals for the gullible. Anyway, I thought anything of value in Austin was backed by and traded for with hippie chicks?


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Thomas,
> 
> I will have to dig deeper and take a look at who is behind this, but knowing you are from Austin this sounds like one of them central Texas liberal deals for the gullible. Anyway, I thought anything of value in Austin was backed by and traded for with hippie chicks?


first off I do live in Austin but I am far from a Liberal, most liberals believe in government and won't bother to prep.I am a gun loving Libertarian and I was on of the guys back in 2012 with an AR15 on my back and a come and take it flag. I can't stand liberal dumbasses but this is my home town, I won't leave because people from commiefornia come here. I argue with these hippies everyday. also I will pass on unshaven liberal hippie chicks my self . Gold money is kinda like paypal or something with gold you own held in vaults by a 3rd party. don't take my word for it, look into it for yourself. I may be for you it may not, but it beats banks with less than 1% interst that may go negative and inflation they claim is 2% but many things are like rent are incresing 8% a year.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> first off I do live in Austin but I am far from a Liberal, most liberals believe in government and won't bother to prep.I am a gun loving Libertarian and I was on of the guys back in 2012 with an AR15 on my back and a come and take it flag. I can't stand liberal dumbasses but this is my home town, I won't leave because people from commiefornia come here. I argue with these hippies everyday. also I will pass on unshaven liberal hippie chicks my self . Gold money is kinda like paypal or something with gold you own held in vaults by a 3rd party. don't take my word for it, look into it for yourself. I may be for you it may not, but it beats banks with less than 1% interst that may go negative and inflation they claim is 2% but many things are like rent are incresing 8% a year.


Yea, I know where you stand on Austin and liberals by your posting ...... so how long have you been a subscriber to the cc service?


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Yea, I know where you stand on Austin and liberals by your posting ...... so how long have you been a subscriber to the cc service?


the cc service?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> the cc service?


savings account w/ a debit card.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I have had an account for about 4 months but the company has been around for years. They were formally known as bitgold but were confused to be a crypto currency and changed to GoldMoney. They also merged with Shiffgold which was the worlds first gold backed debit card about 6 months ago. I would not put all my money in them, I use it like an emergency saving fund personally


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sounds like BS to , or a scam , or something I don't want .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It may be legit or not; I won't comment because I don't know. The concept however I like very much its just impossible to really pull off nationwide. Think about it; the concept if local would be very good.

Locally you buy PM's and store them in a vault third party; the third party issues you a debit card, if you make a purchase they sell the PM's and pay for the purchase. Its a great concept; if I had a few millions it might be fun to start. I'd imagine some folks here in SF would love it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Locally you buy PM's and store them in a vault third party; the third party issues you a debit card, if you make a purchase they sell the PM's and pay for the purchase. Its a great concept; if I had a few millions it might be fun to start. I'd imagine some folks here in SF would love it.


Hold it, Let me see if I get this right. You buy gold paying the minting cost, probably from them so they make a small profit. Then a 3rd party holds your gold so it isn't available if the internet or whatever goes down. Then when you buy something with the card they sell your gold at market value giving you market value for raw gold (so you lost the minting cost you previously paid) and they then resell the gold that you never actually held in your hand making a profit again?

Why not just pay for a prepaid debit card and be done with it.

If SHTF ever happens I want the my gold to be close by, like the local bank deposit box or buried in the yard.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks TDP,

I'm still trying to figure out the benefit of something like this for me. I typically don't buy anything unless I have the money for it, yes I do place purchases on credit cards for convenience but rarely debit cards. I like to pay cash for most items. My AMEX (Member since 1986) has no dollar limit and I've never failed to pay off my purchases every month.

Slip



thomasdangerpowers said:


> If you want to have a safe haven from fiat currency. GoldMoney is the 100% gold backed debit card you can use anywhere MasterCard is accepted. Click the link below, open and account and make a deposit in the first 7 days for a free bonus .5g of gold in your account! It is almost impossible not to have a bank account these days so why not have an account backed in something real like gold. https://www.goldmoney.com/r/kZnP2T


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes. This is why it'd have to be local. You'd have to be able step in and physically remove what is yours almost 24x7 anytime. There'd be a cost to that not too mention such a facility would have to be a serious fort knox (real one not the fake our government has). All this really does is enable someone to put "plastic" to their metals value. I would suggest that a certain amount of cash be prepaid in so the client doesn't start selling metals for buying a big mac with their card. Think of it from the position of people with very limited wealth? They don't have the resources for PM investments and need access to their savings. Here is a chance for them to actually have both.



John Galt said:


> Hold it, Let me see if I get this right. You buy gold paying the minting cost, probably from them so they make a small profit. Then a 3rd party holds your gold so it isn't available if the internet or whatever goes down. Then when you buy something with the card they sell your gold at market value giving you market value for raw gold (so you lost the minting cost you previously paid) and they then resell the gold that you never actually held in your hand making a profit again?
> 
> Why not just pay for a prepaid debit card and be done with it.
> 
> If SHTF ever happens I want the my gold to be close by, like the local bank deposit box or buried in the yard.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Think of it from the position of people with very limited wealth? They don't have the resources for PM investments and need access to their savings. Here is a chance for them to actually have both.


I can see your point but... My fiend is very limited on extra cash. I couldn't recommend that card as an investment.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any Gold you do not hold in your hands is not really there.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think that Denton, Slippy, and myself all offer free gold storage. Just send us the gold


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will give you a fancy paper that tells you how much you have if you let me keep it for you.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I will give you a fancy paper that tells you how much you have if you let me keep it for you.


and when he says fancy...he means fancy.... yellow edged parchment (looks like gold) and a really fancy font


----------

